# كتاب عن اللودر komatsu



## adison2000 (3 يناير 2012)

والآن أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب من سلسلة SHOP MANUAL من شركة كوماتسو وهو يقدم كل التفاصيل الممكنه عن اللودر wheel Loader WA600-3 .









للتحميل



http://www.4shared.com/office/PoFSbMPq/WA600-3.html



أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه​


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (4 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووور جداجدا


----------



## saad_srs (6 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي هذا الملف الجيد الثري - وننتظر مساهماتك القيمة دائما.


----------



## adison2000 (7 يناير 2012)

شكراً لك أحمد صلاح حجازي
على المرور​


----------



## adison2000 (7 يناير 2012)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علي هذا الملف الجيد الثري - وننتظر مساهماتك القيمة دائما.




شهاده أعتز بها , شكراً جزيلاً للمرور العطر
​


----------



## adison2000 (7 يناير 2012)

saad_srs قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> جزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## حسام محي الدين (28 يناير 2012)

ما شاء فى منتهى الجمال والروعة 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## adison2000 (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي حسام​


----------



## عادل الحجري (10 مارس 2012)

ما شاء فى منتهى الجمال والروعة 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mostafa_mobset (19 يونيو 2012)

والله الواحد فعلا كان محتاج shop manual لمعده زى ده دلوقتى 
جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد بكر (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## bader_m (25 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك 

صموما مقبولا ان شاء الله


----------



## sakah (30 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (30 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخي ادسون :
بارك الله فيك على هذه المساهمة القيمة 
عندي طلب لو سمحت 
اريد كتالوجات او معلومات عن اللودر فولفو volvo l120 e واكون شاكر الك
فيه عطل في منظومة الوقود وعملت طلب في المنتدى ولم احصل على اي رد 
ارجو الاجابة ضروري 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336774.html#.UBbsGWE0Oiw

*​


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (2 أغسطس 2012)

هذا ما كنا نحتاج اليه ايها العزيز جزاك الله كل خير


----------

